# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Unique OKC houses

## Praedura

I was thinking that it might be interesting to have a thread where pics of unusual/unique houses in the OKC area could be placed. But I'm not sure how it would fit into this forum.

As as example, I just found an article about this "castle" style house in SW OKC:
http://curbed.com/archives/2011/08/3...he-midwest.php

----------


## foodiefan

great idea!!  There is a Bruce Goff house in Belle Isle (NW 56th/Penn Area) that is most intriguing.  And, of course, the Bavinger House in Norman but it's probably gone by now.  I think the "castle" reference in this thread is in Gallardia, not SW OKC.

----------


## Bellaboo

Try Bob Funks house on the North side of Yukon, 32,000 sq ft., on the south side of Wilshire between Hwy 4 and Cemetary Rd.

----------


## Praedura

I guess I could have embedded a few pics for that castle house:
http://cdn.cstatic.net/cache/gallery...d018e037_o.jpg
http://cdn.cstatic.net/cache/gallery...239b2838_o.jpg
http://cdn.cstatic.net/cache/gallery...fc7cd9c2_o.jpg
http://cdn.cstatic.net/cache/gallery...db5f6e73_o.jpg

you're right foodiefan, it's in Gallardia

any pics of the Bruce Goff or Bob Funks houses?

----------


## Praedura

I guess I could have embedded a few pics for that castle house:






9600 sq. ft.
understatement is not the theme here, heh

you're right foodiefan, it's in Gallardia

any pics of the Bruce Goff or Bob Funks houses?

----------


## Dustin

Anything Allenton Homes makes is very nice!  http://www.allentonhomes.com/home-tours/

----------


## onthestrip

McMansions are not what comes to mind when I think of unique houses. The Bruce Goff house, mid century modern homes or the dwellings in sosa/cottage district are actually unique homes.

----------


## mmonroe

SW OKC has some very impressive homes.  Find anything made by Odom and your there. (Impressive as in the build nice homes, nothing unique like the thread intels)

----------


## ctchandler

We have some pretty nice shacks here in Northeast OKC, number one of which is 14,248 feet according to the county assessor's office.  Not to mention fifty acres.  There are a lot of multimillion dollar homes out here, but of course, it doesn't compare to Gallardia.
C. T.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> McMansions are not what comes to mind when I think of unique houses.


X2

McMansion =/= "unique"

----------


## Praedura

Incidentally, I really didn't mean to infer only gigantic houses for this thread -- just interesting, uniquely different ones. Even a tiny house would rate a pic if it was exceptional in some way. I don't think that there are any Bart Prince style houses in the metro, but surely there are some fascinating one-of-a-kinds out there...

Anyone have a good image of the Bruce Goff house? I only found one through a google search, and it wasn't a very good pic.

----------


## KayneMo

Did you know that Gaillardia is named after the genus of flowers called _Gaillardia_? The Indian Blanket is _Gaillardia pulchella_. I find that very cool.

----------


## USG'60

I don't know how to add pictures but if another is willing to do the techy stuff you can find pictures of the Bruce Goff house by googling "Pollock-Warriner HOUSE" GOFF.  It is an incredible house.

----------


## Pete

Here's the Goff house:

----------


## soonermike81

There a bunch of homes over there in te SoSA area that are pretty unique to OKC.  Looks like extremely modern, yuppie homes.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> Did you know that Gaillardia is named after the genus of flowers called _Gaillardia_? The Indian Blanket is _Gaillardia pulchella_. I find that very cool.


Yes, Gaillardia pulchella is Oklahoma's state wildflower.

----------


## Just the facts

> McMansions are not what comes to mind when I think of unique houses. The Bruce Goff house, mid century modern homes or the dwellings in sosa/cottage district are actually unique homes.


I wasn't expecting mansions either when I opened this thread.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Did you know that Gaillardia is named after the genus of flowers called _Gaillardia_? The Indian Blanket is _Gaillardia pulchella_. I find that very cool.


This could be true, but I think the developers named it after a family retreat they own in Estes Park, Colorado.

----------


## Praedura

Found this interesting house listing. Don't know if it's all that unique, but it's kinda cool.







2521 NW 27th Street
And it's cheap: $126,500

What neighborhood is this?

----------


## Praedura

Thanks for the pics of the Bruce Goff house. I'm having a hard time fully visualizing what it looks like in toto. Probably need to go find it in person and have a look. I haven't come across any interior shots, so I guess that this is still privately owned/occupied? It would be nice to see what the inside looks like.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

> Found this interesting house listing. Don't know if it's all that unique, but it's kinda cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2521 NW 27th Street
> ...


Cleveland

----------


## Martin

> What neighborhood is this?


according to the listing and the county assesor's site, it's in westlawn.

no matter how nice the place looks, it's ~1200sqft, 2 bed, 1 bath... that's not *that* great a bargain, imo.

 -M

----------


## Just the facts

The top picture is of two houses - not one.  The tree hides the space in between.

----------


## onthestrip

Cleveland is a very underrated neighborhood IMO. Doesn't get much mention but has some great homes and streets.

----------


## ctchandler

OK, I apologize about the "mansion" at Sooner and Britton, but I do have a question about a "unique" home.  Does anybody remember the geodesic dome over near N. W. 50th and Grand?
C. T.

----------


## mmonroe

There is a geodesic house off of 23rd and Air Depot.

https://maps.google.com/?ll=35.48696...rce=gplus-ogsb

----------


## Praedura

Interesting catch mmonroe -- would be nice to see a picture of that geodesic house.

----------


## Praedura

Found a very interesting property -- the Cunningham house, in NW OKC. The rear of the house overlooks Quail Creek Golf Course.

front


back


interior


living room


master bedroom


Designed by Herb Greene. A bit more info here:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19025672

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

When I saw this thread, I thought of a house that is in/near my neighborhood (which is comprised almost entirely of 1930s tudor-style houses). This picture is from the assessor's site...it was built in 2009 and I LOVE it!

----------


## onthestrip

> When I saw this thread, I thought of a house that is in/near my neighborhood (which is comprised almost entirely of 1930s tudor-style houses). This picture is from the assessor's site...it was built in 2009 and I LOVE it!


Is that house finished yet? Seems like it still lacks some finishing everytime I drive by.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

That the house on Villa?  I'm really not a fan of people building modern houses in historic neighborhoods - although its better than some of these Edmond/Moore style houses you see pop up every once in a while.

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

Yes, it is.  And I feel the opposite way--I don't like it when people build houses that mimic the historic houses in the area.  There are a few houses in my neighborhood that have been demolished for one reason or another, and replaced with a new structure. The new houses never quite get the architectural details right...they might as well go for a totally different style.

But, I agree in that either one is better than a suburban-type house being built in the middle of historic houses.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Hopefully this link works.  There is an interesting house off NW 150th, between Rockwell and Council.  Not sure if I would want to swim in the pool though, LOL.

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=py3...=b&form=LMLTCC

----------


## MustangGT

> Hopefully this link works.  There is an interesting house off NW 150th, between Rockwell and Council.  Not sure if I would want to swim in the pool though, LOL.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=py3...=b&form=LMLTCC


That was Dr Zhudi's house.

----------


## NWOKCGuy

Thought so.  I live on 19th in Crestwood.  My biggest peeve are people that take the old cottage style homes and do a brick veneer on them to make them look like new construction.  Id rather them spend that same money and add some architectural features to make them look Craftsmen style.

Agreed on the new homes built to look historical looking terrible.  Someone did that on 24th in Cleveland and it looks awful.  There's one in Linwood too - on 17th or 18th. Yuck.  :Smile:

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

I'm in Crestwood, too. I think our whole neighborhood is unique.  :Wink:

----------


## UncleCyrus

> We have some pretty nice shacks here in Northeast OKC, number one of which is 14,248 feet according to the county assessor's office.  Not to mention fifty acres.  There are a lot of multimillion dollar homes out here, but of course, it doesn't compare to Gallardia.
> C. T.


Agreed.  Quite a few of those unique homes are in Forest Park, and not just the ones on 36th St.  Just mind the speed limit signs when you come through for your tour, and there won't be any trouble.

----------


## soonermike81

> That was Dr Zhudi's house.


When did Dr. Zhudi move out there?  I know he was in Nicholl's Hills about 20 years ago.

----------


## foodiefan

> Agreed.  Quite a few of those unique homes are in Forest Park, and not just the ones on 36th St.  Just mind the speed limit signs when you come through for your tour, and there won't be any trouble.


there is a Spanish colonial in FP on the south side of 36th that I have loved for . . .forever.  Don't know what condition it is inside, but the "bones" on the outside are fabulous!!

----------


## RadicalModerate

Back in the early 90's, when I was chasing leads for a "home improvement" company, I made a stop at a house that looked a lot like a castle, replete with a parking area that seemed almost like a surrounded courtyard and at least one big "turret" area.  It seems as if it was located in a relatively isolated old neighborhood, near the "north" end of the road into the neighborhood, somewhere over in the area south of the Cowboy Hall of fame and north of the zoo, but I couldn't swear to that. From time to time I have tried to locate this place on a Google map with no success.  Anyone have any idea where this place is?

It was for sure not the location of the former Keller in the Kastle.  =)

----------


## MustangGT

> When did Dr. Zhudi move out there?  I know he was in Nicholl's Hills about 20 years ago.


He had the house built.  I am not sure of the date and he was living there as late as the mid 80's.

----------


## Spartan

SoSA is about to dramatically increase this kind of housing stock  :Big Grin:

----------


## Double Edge

As far as castle houses go, this is a fairly unique affair in need of some TLC. I saw the inside of it a couple of years ago and it does play the part. 

http://www.homesandland.com/Real_Est.../18961298.html

----------


## zuluwarrior0760

The late Architect Bill Howard, who passed away a few months ago had one of the most
unique homes in OKC I believe.  He designed a lot of noteable buildings in OKC such as
Quail Creek Golf and Country Club as well as Church of the Servant on McArthur.

He worked for Frank Lloyd Wright in his early years and his sons carry on the family
business.

Here is the listing for his home in Quail Creek now for sale:
3341 Quail Creek Road, Oklahoma City, OK 73120 : KEESEE and Company, Inc.

----------


## sroberts24

Not sure if anybody has mentioned this yet, but Carey Place is on of the most unique 2 block stretch of houses in the city.  We just bought a house there and love it!  It is a great lil 2 block stretch.

----------


## Praedura

> He had the house built.  I am not sure of the date and he was living there as late as the mid 80's.


It's being sold now.



Yep, I'd definitely say it's unique.

$649,000. 5 bedrooms, 3.5 baths. Sitting on a 5 acre lot in Deer Creek.

Originally built for heart surgeon Nahzi Zudhi.

Designed by architect Robert Roloff, who also designed the Gold Dome Bank, Leadership Square, and various other buildings in Oklahoma.


More pics:






















Source: 7528 NW 150th, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (1051164)

----------


## RealEstateCop1

Nice houses.

----------


## SSEiYah

This one is near SW 10th and May. I thought it was unique.

2001: 


2003:


2005


2006:


2007:
http://www.oklahomacounty.org/assess...87410001vA.jpg (high resolution)

2008:
http://www.oklahomacounty.org/assess...87410001uA.jpg (high resolution)

2009:


2010:
http://www.oklahomacounty.org/assess...87410001sA.jpg (high resolution)

2011:


2012:

----------


## Urbanized

Uh...does the City of OKC know about that place?

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

"Unique" is being kind in this case.

----------


## SSEiYah

> "Unique" is being kind in this case.


unique
adjective: unique
1. being the only one of its kind; unlike anything else.

I think it fits the definition.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

*whoosh*

----------


## MadMonk

This house has some interesting features.
http://goo.gl/maps/tE2pJ

----------


## Martin

> This one is near SW 10th and May. I thought it was unique.


yikes... it's like a ghetto winchester mansion.

----------


## Mel

I like driving through the OKC area unique neighborhoods. Probably the only time I use my GPS. You know the best ones are the ones you can't see.

----------


## Urbanized

The Goff house in Belle Isle is known as the Donald Pollack House. You can find some photos of it online that make the layout and design easier to understand.

The owners/inhabitants of Donald Pollack House also own perhaps the premier URBAN space in OKC (if you are partial to industrial lofts, that is). They bought an abandoned warehouse on NW 3rd (now considered part of Deep Deice) in the 1990s and turned it into [Artspace] at Untitled, with a wonderful gallery downstairs and a combination loft/makers space upstairs. Being inside of that loft with a close-up view of the skyline transports you somewhere else, seriously. It feels like a place that could only exist in New York or Chicago.

I hate to say that none of the photos I can find online do the upstairs justice. There ARE poorly-lit interior photos, and I'm sure now someone will post one, and everyone will say "meh", but those of you who have been lucky enough to visit the space will know what I'm talking about.

Here is a photo of the EXTERIOR...

----------


## Snowman

> yikes... it's like a ghetto winchester mansion.


Seems like something out of a cartoon, where a tornado picked up all the houses on a block and merging them into one




>

----------


## Rover

I love how they park on the front lawn under the front prch.  Lol.

----------


## Praedura

> Seems like something out of a cartoon, where a tornado picked up all the houses on a block and merging them into one


Yes, I believe that architectural style is called 'jumble-aya'.  :Wink:

----------


## kevinpate

Parents beware, this is what happens when you don't buy your children the right toys in their preschool years.

----------


## Urbanized

"Architect? BAH!! Who needs an architect? I can this myself!"

----------

